
List of places to find remote jobs and freelancing projects - pankmahar
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15GJtJ5qpk7H9Cl3xTBwv2FR8
======
valuearb
I'd like to give a thumbs up to both AngelList and my favorite former co-
worker.

When things went south at our workplace, a coworker and I were kvetching about
how hard it would be to find a good job locally, and how great it would be to
work remote. But I had no clue how to get started with finding good remote
jobs, and didn't do anything other than distribute my resume to local
positions.

Instead she went through AngelList open jobs looking specifically for remote
positions. She immediately got an interview, but midway through it she told
them she was under-qualified for what they needed, and told them, "But I know
someone who would be perfect for you", and a few weeks later they hired me.
I'm very humbly grateful to her for changing my life immensely for the better.

And the even better news is she got her own remote job, again through
AngelList, a couple weeks later. Not only did we both get substantial raises,
but more importantly we are getting to work on much more interesting projects
and on teams that are really supportive of us.

~~~
johnvanommen
I've been working from home for twelve years now. I didn't set out to WFH, I
stumbled into it.

Here's what worked for me, it might work for you:

I was contacted by a recruiter. They wanted to hire me, but the job was 5000km
away and I didn't want to move. I politely declined the offer.

Ten minutes later, they call back, and offer to let me do it remotely.

I worked there for six years.

The thing that I've found, is that it's generally easier to work remotely if
they already want to hire you for some other reason. For instance, this
particular employer was interested in filling a role that required a skillset
that was very unusual. Basically they had two options; they could hire me and
let me WFH, or they could hire someone local and invest the time and effort
'bringing them up to speed.'

I've generally avoided jobs that were advertised as "work remote", because a
lot of those recruiters are just BURIED in resumes. I've found that it's
better to use the "work from home" option as part of the bargaining process.
No different than bargaining over salary or title.

~~~
DoreenMichele
_this particular employer was interested in filling a role that required a
skillset that was very unusual_

So, first, it helps to have unusual skills they need.

I'm not trying to be snarky. People tend to have blind spots about their own
value position and often focus on some detail of negotiating that feels like a
big deal to them and end up somewhat glossing over the fundamental value
position that caused them to be in a strong negotiating position to begin
with.

Negotiating tactics are vastly less useful if no one wants what you have to
offer, or if others like you are a dime a dozen.

~~~
nubbins
You’re right, I think its that we all want to see a tight cause effect loop in
our success, but reality is more like the reason I’m successful in my career
is a single blog post I randomly found ten years ago which sent me off in an
experimental direction that later became my niche and then, unforeseeable to
anyone, least of all me, that niche became suddenly in demand. Five years from
now it may disappear just as suddenly. But the reality is a little unsettling
to we attribute success to something we can control.

~~~
DoreenMichele
We all prefer to feel like we have control over our lives. People also like to
take personal credit for their success rather than chalking it up to luck or
circumstance.

This often leads to bad advice.

When I had a corporate job, one of my coworkers with a lavish lifestyle was
giving a lot of financial advice to another coworker with chronic financial
stress. It wasn't necessarily bad advice per se. But it kind of glossed over
the fact that the one with money was childless and her husband made scads of
money. The other woman had four children and an ordinary Joe of a husband.

I always felt the advice should have started with "First, go back in time and
marry well. Second, go back in time and don't have four kids."

It's vastly easier to do things like pay off your credit cards in full every
month and only pay cash for a new car when you have lots more income and fewer
obligations. These were the sorts of things she bragged about as if she were
some financial genius, glossing over the huge income difference that allowed
her to implement these ever so wise financial choices.

------
siruncledrew
Why can't people just say "Thank You" to this person for taking the time to
put a list together instead of spamming their own websites (some of which are
already on this list....).

~~~
ineedtosleep
That's what the upvote button is for.

------
anon1094
This was a big problem I faced as a remote freelancer looking for 100% remote
front-end work.

Yes, there's a lot of remote work out there, but it's so spread out on various
sources that you end up having to spend time every single day reading the
listings in depth because many times there are constraints.

For example it's limited to candidates in the USA, or it's remote but you have
to live in London, or it does have flexible hours but you have to be willing
to join a meeting at 3:00 AM EST. I've run into all kinds of constraints.

Shameless Plug: This is the problem we're solving at RemoteLeads (
[https://remoteleads.io/](https://remoteleads.io/) ). It's a paid service
where you only get the jobs and projects that match up to your preferences.

~~~
convolvatron
finding front end only work is problematic?

try looking for systems programming work. most of these sites don't have have
categories for any kind of software development - the closest you can get is
DevOps/SRE or 'full stack'.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Try looking for ANY legitimate role that's not programming or development
oriented. Your pool rapidly approaches nil. I'm in information security and I
quite enjoy it, but I would kill for a remote info sec job chance that many
programmers have.

~~~
wolco
Bug bounties are remote. Probably more of a second job.

------
maxnevermind
Maybe it's better to have as a GitHub repository so people can add new stuff
there through pull requests and it can be indexed by Google so others can find
it? I would add two missing sources myself, they are not the greatest but I
found my previous remote job on one of them.

~~~
pankmahar
Good Idea.

------
mmikeff
This is a great list, thanks.

I also made a site for this, but rather than aggregating the various job
boards I'm trying to track down the companies themselves that hire remotely
and aggregate the postings on their own sites:
[https://www.mikesremotelist.com](https://www.mikesremotelist.com)

------
neya
Meta: I personally found the published version very unfriendly to my eyes, so
I chose to generate a download link for OP's spreadsheet. This is a direct
link to download the spreadsheet :

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/feeds/download/spreadsheets/...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/feeds/download/spreadsheets/Export?key=1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15GJtJ5qpk7H9Cl3xTBwv2FR8)

~~~
pankmahar
This is cool. Thank you for this

~~~
neya
You're welcome!

------
hobonumber1
I made a website to help with this:
[https://www.remotejoblists.com](https://www.remotejoblists.com)

It only shows remote jobs, and you can search by selecting certain categories
that youre interested in.

~~~
gingericha
Your filters seem to be getting stripped when you use the pagination making it
impossible for a user to see all possible positions tagged in a specific
category. (ie - clicking design lists 51 jobs but as soon as you go to page 2
it's now put you at page 2 of all possible (1100+) jobs. Resetting the filter
still only shows you the first page of the job listings).

Additionally, if you change the filter the jobs section seems to be
automatically updating but your pagination isn't. (ie - click media, it lists
171 jobs, navigate to page two (which resets your filters) and then click the
backend filter tag. Your pagination now says you're on page 2 of all possible
backend jobs.

------
hbcondo714
Just clicked on [https://www.remotezoo.com/](https://www.remotezoo.com/) from
the list and received the message (in Chrome) _This server could not prove
that it is www.remotezoo.com; its security certificate expired 4 days ago._

~~~
wolco
My advice, click away. Chances are you will get sent valid html from the site
you requested from.

------
ryannevius
What criteria were used to rank these as "best"? I personally see some on the
list that aggregate high-quality jobs in small quantities (e.g.
WeWorkRemotely), and then others that have variable-quality jobs in very high
quantities (e.g. UpWork).

~~~
DoreenMichele
As far as I can tell, the title is "Remote jobs and gigs platforms." I see no
indication they were ranked. Correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
ryannevius
The original title of this post (and the document) was "List of best places to
find remote jobs"

------
philip1209
One to add that's not on the list:
[https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)

~~~
DoreenMichele
They have a link at the top to suggest an addition. It takes you to a simple
form where you type in the link and hit submit. That might be a more effective
means to get this added.

~~~
pankmahar
Yes. I added all submissions.

------
danmaz74
I've just started looking at the remote jobs market, as finding a remote
position could be very useful in my current situation (ie, ready to leave my
current position - which will require some time to find a replacement and for
the handover - and to move abroad). But it looks like most of the good offers
are only for US/Canada based people.

Does anybody have good experiences with finding well paid, technical remote
jobs here in Europe? How did you find that?

~~~
vasco
I found my job through StackOverflow jobs filtering by "Remote". Now I work
for Hotjar, and we hire mostly in Europe timezones (although also some in
North America). I'm specially interested in a DevOps/SRE type person to join
my team, but we have other openings too.

~~~
ilogik
I applied two times at HotJar in the past few months, without success. Can't
say I'm a fan of the video part of the interview process.

~~~
softawre
What is the video part like?

For a full remote position, you'd think video chat would be a common thing.

~~~
mmikeff
For me the video part of the process involved recording a video about 6
minutes long where I had to answer 5 questions to camera and send that video
in, there wasn't a video conference part (at least not for me). After that was
a telephone interview, I didn't get any further than that.

------
bharathirp
We are hand-curating the remote jobs from all over the web. We are monitoring
over 200 different job boards daily and manually tagging them for appropriate
categories and locations. So that you will get the list of jobs which are
applicable to your location and selected category/skills.

Checkout -> [https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com)

------
jherg
Remotely, a job board for the remote workforce on iOS

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id134952...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remotely-job-
search/id1349523816)

------
distantsounds
[http://weworkremotely.com/](http://weworkremotely.com/) exists as well.

------
krob
How do you save this list? I don't see a "copy" feature / save.

~~~
Roedou
Make sure you're signed in, and then File -> Make a copy...

~~~
ewujoku
In browser, Save page as... also will make local copy

------
LogicX
great list! I'm going to update mine (
[http://lx.tc/positions](http://lx.tc/positions) ) to point here as soon as I
confirm everything on my list is on yours.

~~~
pankmahar
Hahaha. You've nice collection.

------
mavdi
No need for this really. whoishiring.io aggregates most of these already.

~~~
nqzero
you're not even close to correct

searching whoishiring for java with a filter of contract returns exactly 1
result in the usa. the same search on just upwork gives 120 results, and there
are 80 other sites listed

the list is very much needed

------
rusucosmin
[https://recruitt.me](https://recruitt.me) don't try to find jobs, let the
recruiters reach out to you

~~~
timaz
Disclosure?

~~~
justboxing
Yeah, looks like the co-founder

[https://recruitt.me/about](https://recruitt.me/about)

Cosmin Rusu - Co-Founder

~~~
rusucosmin
yes, that's me. more like an mvp. if there are any features you would like to
have on recruitt just let me know at cosmin@dutylabs.ro

------
hjek
Is it possible to get a HTML or plaintext version for people who don't just
run any non-free JS[1]?

[1]: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-
trap.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-trap.html)

~~~
nqzero
would you be willing to pay for a proxy service that took a url that used non-
free JS and rendered it to pure dom that you could then view without JS ?

any sense of whether other people that care about such things would be willing
to pay ?

~~~
hjek
Interesting idea, but I don't think anyone would pay for it. From a freedom
perspective it would probably be considered SaaSS[0]. You could use
wkhtmltopdf[1] for a service like that.

[0]: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-
really-s...](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-really-
serve.html)

[1]: [https://wkhtmltopdf.org/](https://wkhtmltopdf.org/)

